# Chinese New Year



## Blogwitch (Jan 17, 2017)

Chinese New Year starts on January 28th 2017.

If you are quick, get your orders in well before then if buying from the far east.

Otherwise wait for at least a week past that date.

It isn't just that shipping will be delayed, but many items seem to go missing at this time.


John


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 17, 2017)

Gong Hey Fat Chow!

I've been sort of deluged with CNY invitations- Year of the 'Old' Rooster:thumbup:

If you can't beat 'em- join 'em

Norm


----------



## John47 (Jan 17, 2017)

Blogwitch said:


> Chinese New Year starts on January 28th 2017.
> 
> If you are quick, get your orders in well before then if buying from the far east.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the heads up, I had forgotten, despite being in the 'FEZ; that's Royal Navy speak for Far Eastern Station, when at this time of year everything stops except the bars and houses of ill repute - so I'm told


----------

